# 2 In 1 Bottle Stopper



## wayneryan65 (Jan 29, 2014)

Here is a Bottle stopper shot glass combo. Just had to try something a little different from the ordinary stopper.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Very unique and not a bad idea! Well done.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2014)

Neat! Beautiful casting, too!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 29, 2014)

Very cool idea and great looking blank.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice work but I am seeing the concept of such a multipurpose tool becoming very confusing if used more than a few times in a short time span.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

